# How BIGGGG????????



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Fritz up at Woodturningz---after placing a order we got talking about BIGGGG. You read the tread on just about every site about which lathe or how big. I think there are only two thoughts for buying a lathe.
How much space and money can you get your hands on.
This was a easy one to win with Fritz---just asked him if he drove a 750 Honda---hehehehe
Anyway here is what is mounted on my big lathe right now
Powermatic 4224


----------



## JimGo (Jun 5, 2006)

Pah!  My TurnCrafter Pro can turn stuff bigger than that!  [xx(]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like a fine pen lathe.[]


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 5, 2006)

What type of ink Cartridges does that use?


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2006)

You got my Jet mini beat Jim [] LOL

Gary, 

I used to obsess about bigger lathes.  Then I actually decided to buy smaller LOL.   I turned into a wood "miser" and can't bear to turn almost all of it into shavings, thus the start of my penturning [].  I know penturning still turn most of the wood into shavings too but now I get more products out of one block of wood [8D].

Once I have enough money, I will get a big lathe AND a coring setup...then I will make bowls again.  Until then, I will be content with pens [].

That is one nice hulk of a machine! [:0] Did you need a hoist to mount that blank/log?  You sure are making it work!!!


----------



## Fangar (Jun 5, 2006)

That is one big arse Bottle Stopper.

Fangar


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 5, 2006)

I keep looking at that, and thinking cedar bar stools, that would be cool.
Are you using a hoist to help mount these pieces ? Or are you practicing your wrestling techniques.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 5, 2006)

Gary,
Please excuse my drooling.  That's a nice lathe.  My "big" lathe is only a 12-36.
Rob


----------



## Ligget (Jun 5, 2006)

Now that IS big, I can see it from over here!
Fangars comment was a classic!!!lol[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2006)

I very seldom turn pens on this lathe---I use a Sherline 4500 for most of my pen work. The wife uses a 14 inch Delta for everything she turns. She doesn't like the tool rest on the Sherline---to many small screws to mess with. There are somethings that take two people to lift onto the Powermatic but I can still pick that log up.


----------



## vick (Jun 5, 2006)

I am in the market to upgrade my lathe but that is a monster that retails at about $4,000 which is quite a bit above my budget.  Someone had a used one locally for $2000 but it was gone by the time I called.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />I am in the market to upgrade my lathe but that is a monster that retails at about $4,000 which is quite a bit above my budget.  Someone had a used one locally for $2000 but it was gone by the time I called.



For opinions (I didn't say "help" [] ) on this subject, check out this thread at Sawmill Creek. You can read them without joining.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=36501


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome lathe, Gary.  Now, what the hell are you making? []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 5, 2006)

Obvious, Cav!
LOTS of wood shavings!!!


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm going to have to mount a max sized piece on my stubby.  i think you told me that piece is 36 inches though and i can only go to 32.  i can go 30 inches on the swing though.  nice pic. like everyone else i want to know what it is.  i told my wife i was going to turn my own urn.  she keeps asking about that like she's in some big hurry for me to die.  hahahaha


----------



## vick (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> For opinions (I didn't say "help" [] ) on this subject, check out this thread at Sawmill Creek. You can read them without joining.
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=36501


Frank,
I am a member though I do not post much and have read the thread.  I took a different approach since I think the majority of the people on the forums are bias towards their lathes (they would not have bought them if they did not feal they were the best for the money) and do not have experience on a wide variety of machines.  I e-mailed 4 turners I respected and know do demonstrations (ie. use a lot of different lathes)and got their opinions on lathes in my price range.

So far 2 have responded and both have recomended the same lathe so I am leaning towards that unless I get a good deal on a used lathe.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh--- I must of forgots to include that information.
It's Cedar and will cost $250.00 when it is finished.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 5, 2006)

is it finished, or are you going to micro mesh it?  (sure ain't a slimline) hahahaha


----------



## angboy (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />is it finished, or are you going to micro mesh it?  (sure ain't a slimline) hahahaha



I think you'd have to send him all of the MM you have in stock, plus he might have to deplete a few other suppliers of their entire stock too! [}][}]


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 8, 2006)

ok Gary, i sent you our entire inventory of mmesh.  i went ahead and put it on Ang's CC.  hahahahaa


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 8, 2006)

Gary, did you ttell them that that is not the biggest hunk of wood you have had on that lathe?


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />ok Gary, i sent you our entire inventory of mmesh.  i went ahead and put it on Ang's CC.  hahahahaa



Uh-oh, I knew I should have that credit card cancelled. I've been seeing unexplainable charges for certain "things" that I was starting to think may have come from the guys at WT on their slow days. But at least those I can tell I didn't make- I haven't needed to purchase products to increase sizes of anything [}][}]- but another WT charge could easily sneak in there on me! Sorry Gary, I can only afford to support my own habit, and it looks like yours could be pretty pricey! [8D]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 8, 2006)

Gee what am I going to do with that much MM----Thanks for loan of the CC Ang.
Tom --I am getting ready to turn a tree almost twice that size.
As soon as I get the time. I want to see how big of a ball I can turn on a stump. Should be fun.
Right now I am working on getting my pen inventory built back up.
Last show they bought just about all of my antler pens.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 8, 2006)

The trouble some people go through to make a pen from heartwood......[]

Roger


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 8, 2006)

Gary makes mostly large pens so he has to use whole trees. [][]


----------



## woodwish (Jun 9, 2006)

I still want to see the wine bottle that bottle stopper is going on! [8D]


----------

